# WhatsApp will support backing up of conversations & media to Google Drive



## thetechfreak (Oct 8, 2015)

Source: Google Drive Blog: Keep your memories safe with WhatsApp and Google Drive



> Whether it’s recounting a story, watching a video, or enjoying photos with family and friends, our memories help us reconnect with what’s really important. And every month, nearly a billion people use WhatsApp to do just that.
> 
> Of course: you don’t want your memories stuck on your phone. (What if something happens?!) So starting today, WhatsApp for Android lets you create a private backup of your chat history, voice messages, photos, and videos in Google Drive. And once you do, you can restore everything on a new device with just a couple taps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vyom (Oct 8, 2015)

I am glad to finally know that WhatsApp realised something could happen to our phones thereby rendering the WhatsApp history deleted or corrupt. 
Wish this feature come to Windows phones too, although that wouldn't help the poor Lumia 520 that my dad has gotten sick of, due to instability of WhatsApp on the phone.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 8, 2015)

oh. Nice.


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2015)

Google + Facebook = Weird combination.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 8, 2015)

Fantastic..no more hassles with copying the folders here and there..straight to drive..nice!!


----------



## Vyom (Oct 8, 2015)

Flash said:


> Google + Facebook = Weird combination.


That's why I was expecting Dropbox backup first, but I guess biggies are joining hands to thwart smaller ones.


----------



## swatkats (Oct 8, 2015)

Reason behind not choosing Dropbox could be DB got compromised twice.. last year and before.


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2015)

Vyom said:


> That's why I was expecting Dropbox backup first, but I guess biggies are joining hands to thwart smaller ones.





swatkats said:


> Reason behind not choosing Dropbox could be DB got compromised twice.. last year and before.


If i'm right, FB already has its own cloud storage which it uses for storing FB contents. Why not save it there?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 9, 2015)

probably because easier API integration..


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 10, 2015)

Vyom said:


> That's why I was expecting Dropbox backup first, but I guess biggies are joining hands to thwart smaller ones.





a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> probably because easier API integration..



Pretty much this. Every Android user already has a Google Account already(almost) & it'll save people a lot of trouble if they don't have Dropbox.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 10, 2015)

Very good feature to have


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 10, 2015)

This news is useless as long as they dont support multiple logins,proper optimised Whatsapp clients on all platforms instead of half baked ones everywhere AND cross platform backups 
and people still feel Whatsapp is superior to BBM(We are only forced to use whatsapp because very few use other messengers these days)
BBM may have been late to adapt to cross platform but it is certainly a better experience except for the lack of users these days


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> This news is useless as long as they dont support multiple logins,proper optimised Whatsapp clients on all platforms instead of half baked ones everywhere AND cross platform backups
> and people still feel Whatsapp is superior to BBM(We are only forced to use whatsapp because very few use other messengers these days)
> BBM may have been late to adapt to cross platform but it is certainly a better experience except for the lack of users these days


One step at a time


----------



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> This news is useless as long as they dont support multiple logins,proper optimised Whatsapp clients on all platforms instead of half baked ones everywhere AND cross platform backups
> and people still feel Whatsapp is superior to BBM(We are only forced to use whatsapp because very few use other messengers these days)
> BBM may have been late to adapt to cross platform but it is certainly a better experience except for the lack of users these days


THIS!
A cross platform please. Else shutdown and let telegram win.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WhatsApp will support backing up of conversations &amp; media to Google Drive*



Vyom said:


> THIS!
> A cross platform please. Else shutdown and let telegram win.



yeah totally forgot to mention telegram too !!
Telegram and BBM are by far the best messengers yet !! 
except for no of users sadly

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> One step at a time



thats whats being said for years 
Ive been using it since the early betas during the symbian days
was promising then and till it went cross platform but it suddenly stagnated and has fairly inconsistent performance and updates of late
hopefully theyll be forced to release a decent update for all platforms now since all 4 major platforms have gotten their major updates this month


----------



## tkin (Oct 11, 2015)

Damn it, this settings backup everything, Google drive has limited space.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 11, 2015)

tkin said:


> Damn it, this settings backup everything, Google drive has limited space.


In the screenshots we can see the video has a separate option, I guess further updates might let us leave photos out as well.


----------

